# Performance Center and young kids?



## mmhaskar (Jun 9, 2011)

Would love to do a Performance Center delivery but logistics are getting complicated as we might need to have this be a "family" trip. Has anyone attempted this before and have any advice? Have two boys - 8 and 5 who would love the factory tours but obviously wouldn't have the best experience while Dad gets behind the wheel.

Thoughts?


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty sure they are not allowed in US factory. Germany 4 and up. The day is set up for two drivers but you don't change drivers at the center you change out on the track. One parent will have to stay with the kids back at the lounge/cafeteria. Only one parent can do the factory tour and the other can stay with the kids at the museum.

My day was track driving, get in X5 fleet and drive to factory for tour, come back to performance center do off road course, lunch, hot lap, get car. Depending on what group you are in, factory tour and car delivery are flip flopped.

Email from BMW:
We are excited you have chosen to take delivery of your new vehicle at the BMW Performance Center. Your delivery experience will be unlike any other in the automotive industry. The attached Performance Center Delivery Information flyer will inform you of what to expect during your delivery and travel information which may be beneficial in planning your trip.

This email is to confirm your Performance Center Delivery for production numberxxxxxxxis scheduled for 5/24/2011. You will stay the evening prior to your delivery at the Greenville Marriott as our guest. A block of rooms are reserved each week under our account at the hotel. You will not be assigned a room until check-in. Please do not contact the hotel to confirm your reservation. This email acts as your confirmation for both your hotel and delivery experience.

In preparation for your vehicle delivery at the BMW Performance Center, it may be helpful to review the owner's videos for your vehicle. To access the videos, click on the link below and choose your BMW model:

BMW Owner's Manual Videos

Please do not make any travel arrangements until three weeks prior to your delivery date. Due to production schedules, weather, or other unforeseeable circumstances, your delivery date may need to be changed prior to that three week window. In the unlikely event we are notified of a delay for your vehicle, we will contact you immediately to arrange a new date.

Important Information:
· The delivery program is designed for you and one guest.
· Your delivery day will start at 8am and conclude around 3pm.
· Participants must present a valid driver's license (participants 15 to 17 years of age must be accompanied by a legal guardian).
o Child care services are not available. If you are bringing a child under the age of 12, either you or your guest will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in the BMW factory tour or any driving activity during the day. 
o No pets are allowed at the BMW Performance Center and the Marriott hotel.
· Dress code is casual and comfortable. Completely enclosed shoes (no high heels, sandals, or clogs) are required.
· European Delivery customers, who have already taken delivery of their vehicle in Europe, will not receive a vehicle overview during re-delivery.

Please read the following important documents attached:
- Performance Center Delivery Information
o Includes
§ What To Expect
§ Important Information About Your Delivery
§ Travel Information
§ Things To Bring
§ Visitor Information

- Travel Form
o Please complete and return your travel form no earlier than three weeks prior to your delivery.

Accessories
Accessories are unable to be installed at the BMW Performance Center. Some accessories can be installed at the port prior to the vehicle being transported to our facility. Please check with your BMW Client Advisor for information and pricing on accessories for your new BMW.

Cancellations
If you need to cancel your Performance Center Delivery, notify the BMW Center from whom you ordered the vehicle immediately. They are required to submit a cancellation form for your vehicle. Please note the following two circumstances and the resulting outcome:
- If the vehicle has already been shipped to the BMW Performance Center, you are responsible for any shipping charges that apply to transport the vehicle back to your selling BMW Center. Vehicles are delivered to our facility approximately 2 weeks prior to your delivery date. 
- If the vehicle has not been shipped to the BMW Performance Center, upon receipt of the Cancellation Form the vehicle will be re-routed for transport to your selling BMW Center at no additional cost.

We hope your trip here will be a highlight in your automotive experiences and we look forward to meeting you soon. If you have any questions regarding your delivery, please email us at [email protected] . To visit us on BMWUSA.com click here.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

You would be better off leaving the kids at home with Grandparents/Aunt. Or you could all come and when you pick up the car, your wife and kids could hit downtown Greenville/Falls Park. If the kids come with you one of the parents will have to stay in the building with them, this *would not *be fun for kids or the adult staying with them. No one under 12 can go on the factory tour. It really isn't a child type place. N4S


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I had my son with me when I took delivery in 2009 but he is in his 20s and enjoyed driving - quite a different situation. I think a lot depends on your kids. If they can be content reading or watching a video or something, they might be OK. There are lots of tables and chairs in the cafeteria area and some comfortable chairs in the lobby. But there isn't anything there for them to do. If they need to run and play, it could be stressful. You might want to investigate getting late checkout at the Marriott for them - it could make things simpler for everybody.

Jim


----------



## mmhaskar (Jun 9, 2011)

*Thanks for advice...*

Sounds like we have to redouble efforts to find a sitter!

Thanks again for the 411 folks,
mm


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

The conditions aren't really conducive to switch babysitting duties while one parent is out on the tracks. Once you're out there with a group of cars you don't really have the option to drive back on your own and switch as you need to stay with the group. It can be dangerous if you wonder off to the wrong part of the course that others may be using. The only convenient time to do a switch would be at lunch, the X5 off-road experience, or the Hot Lap. At these points the participants will return to the building. I agree with the post above, your wife and kids would be better off doing a late check out at the hotel or visit Greenville downtown than sitting in the cafeteria at the PC.

There's nothing to entertain them at the PC. The Zentrum Museum and gift shop are next to the factory and are a couple of miles from PC.

The hotel can shuttle them to the PC at a later time, or you can simply drive back to Marriott with your new car to pick them up if they can hang out til about 2-3pm.


----------

